# Tarte Cosmetics?



## fletch50 (Feb 22, 2006)

Has anyone out there used anything from Tarte cosmetics?  In particular, the eyeshadows, lipglosses and bronzers?  I totally love the names of the colors, but it's a little too expensive to buy just based on that.  I would appreciate any comments


----------



## aerials (Feb 22, 2006)

I don't have any Tarte, but I want the Westley & Buttercup or Ferris & Sloane double-ended lipglosses really badly. They're like $30+ CAD though


----------



## user3 (Feb 22, 2006)

Well I own some Tarte cheek stains and the love Tarte Glam on the Go brush. 
Love them!

As for the eyeshadow I know the reformulated them and I've heard great things. I have also heard that the Jack & Rose Supergloss is great. These are comments from a friend o mine. I myself have not tried them.


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Feb 23, 2006)

I second the love of the cheek stains. They are amazing. And I am *SO* not a blush kind of girl.


----------



## Isis (Feb 24, 2006)

I've yet to try the eyeshadows & lip glosses, but I do love the cheek stains!


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 24, 2006)

Cheekstains are hot... worth the money... a bottle (28 dollars US) seems to contain a lot of product.... I tried their new eyeshadows at Sephora and wore them around the mall and I really like the colors and how smoothly it went on...


----------



## MissMarley (Feb 24, 2006)

ehh...i've had some of the lipglosses and hated them- no pigment, even less staying power than most glosses, the brush is too thin and makes it hard to apply- not worth the $$$ 
and aerials, don't worry about wesley and buttercup duo- it's basically clear. so not worth it.


----------



## starsovernj (Mar 5, 2006)

i have a tarte lipgloss duo (andie&duckie) and i LOVE it!


----------



## xxmissjennyxx (Mar 5, 2006)

i really like the lipglosses. they come in all sort of colors and are well worth the price. i also use their eyeshadows which are also great! they look loud and vibrant, but they apply kinda sheer so i use them wet when i want an intense color.


----------



## aerials (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm so conflicted on the glosses... some say they hate them, some say they love them!


----------



## glamella (Mar 5, 2006)

I love the cheekstains


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 22, 2009)

Anyone tried the new Yellow Mellow yet?  I've been using it and would love to hear your feedback and tips on it.  

Product in Review | Tarte's Yellow Mellow | Specktra.Net


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 22, 2009)

Tarte's Smooth Operator tinted moisturizer/sunblock is my favourite of their line that I have tried.  The push up gel blushes are really pretty, but I find their texture too sticky for my taste.


----------



## scarlettgloss (Mar 23, 2009)

The cheekstains are my favourite. The glosses can be very sheer and I've heard good things about the eyeshadows.


----------



## gabi03 (Mar 23, 2009)

the cheekstains are good, some of the eyeshadows are really pigmented (just not the ones in the palettes) but i do love their eco mascara.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 26, 2009)

I have two of the cheek stains.  They are really nice.


----------



## Okami08 (Mar 28, 2009)

I use their foundation and cheekstains exclusively for foundation and blush because I'm allergic to everything else I've tried (I have crazy sensitive skin and I can't even narrow down what specific ingredients I'm allergic to).  I love their Smooth Operator foundation - it's light, which I love, and Facade perfectly matches my very pale skin.  It's also got SPF, which is great!  I like their gel cheekstains a lot - I don't have issues with them being sticky, and they last all day on me.  My faves are Dollface, Cloud 9, and True Love.  I also use their Clean Slate primer, and it works great for me.  I'm very loyal to them for those three products, because nothing else I've tried has worked for me!  

I also have eyeshadows from them, and I really like them.  Since they reformulated them a few years back, their eyeshadows are smooth and blend easily, and I find that, over Urban Decay Primer Potion at least, they show up very much like they do in the pan.  

I'm a lipgloss junkie, so I have their lipglosses, too.  The normal double-ended glosses are nice - smooth, hardly sticky (much less than MAC's lipglasses), and nice color, but I adore the Inside Out gloss.  The stick-factor is similar to Lipglass, but they're soooooooo moisturizing.  Most of the Inside Out colors are pretty sheer, but R&R isn't.  

I dig their brushes, too.  Their flat-top blending brush (discontinued, unfortunately) is so soft and easy to use.  I got a few and have given them as gifts, and every person I've given one to has come back to me a couple months later and said they loved the brush and use it all the time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Their double-ended eyeshadow brush is pretty nice, too. 

Because of my allergies, I have a bunch of their stuff - I'm allergic to only a very few items from them, which is something I haven't been able to say about any other line.

Added:  I've tried their Yellow Mellow, and while I find it easy to use and it doesn't irritate my skin at all, I (very fortunately) don't have much in the way of redness unless my other allergies (cats, dogs, the outdoors, etc) are acting up, but it works nicely on my mom.  I find it works best for me (and her) with cream first, then foundation, then powder.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 11, 2009)

Here are the ones that I have.  You can see that flush looks more berry and dollface has a pinkish tone.  Flush looks more like a stain to me & dollface is a bit creamier.


----------



## revoltofagirl (Jul 10, 2009)

bumping this thread to ask if anyone's seen/tried the new eye primer? do you think it compares to UDPP???

Sephora: Tarte Lifted&#153; Natural Eye Primer with Firmitol&#153;: Concealer/Shadow Base


----------



## queli13 (Dec 9, 2009)

i just made a huge order from tarte, i got the vanity palette as well as a paul/holly lipgloss and a free shimmer powder in sugar daddy.  i also bought a foundation kit.  i love the colors of the shadows, but they're really hard.  the lipglosses are divine, and for some reason the bronzer in the kit is harder than the one that you buy separately...  the lip gloss--i looove paul, would buy it over and over...except for the crazy high price tag and the horrible holly on the other end!  luckily i got it for free!  i also love their skin primer!  the other products in the kit are really horrible though.


----------



## AppleDiva (Dec 9, 2009)

I like the mascara in the purple packaging...


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 9, 2009)

I love the cheekstains and I use the glam gams bronzer for my face which I like. I have a cream shadow that's just ok.


----------



## Strawberrymold (Dec 9, 2009)

The cheek stains are fab, Tipsy & Blushing bride are amazing

The bronzers are also awesome, hotel heiress is gorge for sure but the sunburst bronzer is my star summer product! It is a moisturizer & a primer with mineralized ball of bronzer in it that release the perfect amount of golden glow when you rub them into the skin.

The foundation (recreate) is also amazing, it is super hydrating, blends like a dream and gives great coverage.

I do have one shadow palette, it is nice and the shadows are creamy and blend really well but as far as the colors are just so so to me. I reach for others more but it doesn't mean I don't think they are worth it.

The mascara is also really nice, gives a lot of volume and is really hydrating for the lashes, reminds me a lot of Fresh's Supernova mascara.

As for the glosses, not a big fan, if you don't mind that they are sheer... maybe. Still I don't think they are worth the price tag. I like lip and dazzle glasses a million times more and they are way cheeper.

Hope That Helps!


----------



## queli13 (Dec 9, 2009)

i also want to add that they have probably the most horrible customer service.  they don't even have a telephone line!  when i emailed them about making an exchange, it took them nearly a WEEK to get back to me, and their reponse was hi, our return policy is this: and then they copy and pasted the return policy from the website, i already read that!  if i wanted to know that i wouldn't have emailed them!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 10, 2009)

All I have tried from Tarte is one of their bronzers which I like.  I want to try their powders but the Sephora I went to doesn't carry the entire shade range.


----------



## AlyxVeee (Dec 15, 2009)

I've bought their Re-create foundation and loooove it. Its too dark for me now but during summer was fantastic. However twice I bought the "Treasure Chest" at sephora and twice it was broken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Other than that I love that their line is natural and really great quality =)


----------



## thekatalyst (Mar 13, 2010)

I have some of the cheek stains, and I REALLY love them... but I just can't seem to find a way to put them on without making it look reaallllyyy uneven. How have you guys that have them managed to apply/blend them?


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 13, 2010)

I love their face primer- it's the best one I've used! And natural ingredients without all sorts of yucky chemicals, so that's even better. But it just has a nice silky finish, so the skin doesn't get super oily throughout the day, and it can be used under liquid or mineral foundations.


----------



## TwiggyPop (Mar 22, 2010)

Their new lip stains are pretty great. They don't offer much hydration like they claim, but I usually wear Sugar lip treatment over top of them anyway. I got Amused before they were even available to the public because I had a hot date that night and it stayed all night......even after the make out session. haha.
Smooth Operator is awesome. I use it on most of my mature clients who don't want too much coverage.
I'm not impressed with MultiplEYE steps 2 and 3, but lights, camera, lashes is really nice.


----------



## turnforthenurse (Dec 1, 2011)

As others have said, their cheekstains are awesome.

  	Their new Amazonian Clay blushes are also very nice.  

  	Lights, Camera, Lashes! is a very good mascara, but I recently tried their Gifted Amazonian Clay mascara and OMG!  It's my new favorite.  It has one of those rubber brushes but it lengthens my lashes and gives some volume like you wouldn't believe.  It doesn't clump or flake, either, and IT HOLDS CURL!!!!  It retails for $19.

  	I like their lipstains, too.  Currently I only have Amused.  They're moisturizing and have sort of a cooling effect on your lips when applied.  They have a minty scent to them.  Best of all you don't have to sharpen them; all you do is twist the base and more product comes out.  I have been meaning to buy more of these.

  	I also haven't tried them yet but I have heard great things about their Dark Circle Defense and Amazonian Clay concealers.


----------



## arvika (Dec 16, 2011)

I haven't tried any of those things, but I love the loose translucent powder, the dark circle concealer, tinted moisturizer and liquid pen liner from Tarte! You literally can't go wrong with Tarte face products if you can find a good match!


----------



## saintifying (Dec 23, 2011)

ive bought lipglosses and the lip tint pencil looking things. both are great! i love them. worth the money


----------



## Richelle83 (Dec 23, 2011)

Just bought the Smoldereyes set 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at first swatch. Definitely plan on getting the rest of them.


----------



## QueenOfSnark (Jan 5, 2012)

FYI - Just wanted to inform y'all that there's three new shades of the Amazonian Clay Blush coming to Sephora: Glisten (finally!), Buff, and Frisky. Buff seems to be a deeper version of Exposed, and Frisky a cross between Tipsy and Natural Beauty.

  	Would be nice if Tarte rolled out their exclusive QVC blushes...since they're releasing the foundations to the general public now I guess that's a good sign those blushes will come out eventually as well.


----------



## dyingforyou (Nov 28, 2012)

does anyone know where else you could buy the carried away collectors set besides sephora? it's not on their website or at ulta :[ this is for a gift for the holidays so any help before then would be appreciated!

  	just found out it's a sephora exclusive :[ oh well.


----------



## OhSoJaded (Nov 29, 2012)

dyingforyou said:


> does anyone know where else you could buy the carried away collectors set besides sephora? it's not on their website or at ulta :[ this is for a gift for the holidays so any help before then would be appreciated!
> 
> just found out it's a sephora exclusive :[ oh well.


 Have you checked your local Sephora? When I was at mine a few days ago, they still had some in stock.


----------



## afulton (Nov 29, 2012)

Tarte is now on Hautelook.


----------



## dyingforyou (Jan 3, 2013)

OhSoJaded said:


> Have you checked your local Sephora? When I was at mine a few days ago, they still had some in stock.


  	wow, late reply! i never saw it in my sephora but my parents surprised me by getting it for me! haha. it was a lovely surprise :'] all the eyeshadows are so gorgeous and very pigmented, and i do believe the mascara is my new favorite!


----------



## theprettycrush (May 1, 2013)

I'm surprised this thread doesn't have more activity.  Anyway, I just got the gorgeous Splash gel eyeliner in the summer Aqualillies collection and I was wondering what people think of the gel liners in the regular line.  Do they wear well, and do they dry out in the pot?  I like Splash so much I'm thinking of buying the black, but the finish looks different than this LE one.  Not sure whether to go with Tarte or MAC for the black...


----------



## cocotears (May 3, 2013)

i'm really hoping to try out one of their blushes when i save up some money. probably tipsy or natural beauty.


----------



## Joveeta Lee (May 11, 2013)

I love their primer, silicon base formula but didn't break me out. I have Royal Palette & Jewelry Palette, but the jewelry's eyeshadow pigmentation isn't good as the Royal Palette.


----------



## DMcG9 (Jul 12, 2013)

theprettycrush said:


> I'm surprised this thread doesn't have more activity.  Anyway, I just got the gorgeous Splash gel eyeliner in the summer Aqualillies collection and I was wondering what people think of the gel liners in the regular line.  Do they wear well, and do they dry out in the pot?  I like Splash so much I'm thinking of buying the black, but the finish looks different than this LE one.  Not sure whether to go with Tarte or MAC for the black...


  I was able to pick up Splash the other day at my local Sephora. It's sold out on line and their store stock feature never seems to actually reflect what's in stock, so call ahead to your store as Sephora stores may still have it. I already had the purple and green Amazonian Clay EmphasEyes liners and love them so a teal colour was a must have for me!


----------



## thejwlife (Dec 9, 2013)

Just saw that they are having a F&F sale. Any thoughts on the creaseless concealer?


----------



## calicandee (Jan 17, 2014)

I love the tart blushes, not a fan of the cheek stains (but I prefer powder to cream blush). Tart mascaras are my favorite! The Amazonian clay foundation and Maracuja creaseless concealer are both nice. Their bronzer are awesome as well! The Tarte multipleye liquid liner is awesome. However, I am not a big fan of tart eyeshadow. I have bought four or five Tarte eyeshadow palettes and don't really care for them. They use to be chalky but I think the formulation has improved, they are still not my favorites (I prefer my Urband Decay, Mac, or other).


----------



## calicandee (Jan 17, 2014)

Also, Tarte has amazing today special values on QVC! They will have a wonderful collection of items for an great deal! I am looking forward to the next one in February!


----------



## Jennifae (Jan 17, 2014)

I love Tarte!


----------



## tamikajodha (Jan 17, 2014)

jennifae said:


> I love Tarte!


  Me too!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jan 18, 2014)

Wow, this palette of matte shades seems to be the winner of spring for me.


----------



## katred (Jan 22, 2014)

Sexy Sadie said:


> Wow, this palette of matte shades seems to be the winner of spring for me.


  That does look nice. I've not really tried anything from this brand in years, but I like the look of that palette...


----------



## coffeewithcream (Jan 23, 2014)

I really liked this palette, though I thought the lighter colours were a touch TOO light. And since I went for the Narsissist palette, I couldn't do it. Yet. I suspect I will cave, though.


----------



## User38 (Jan 23, 2014)

does anyone have any thoughts on the amazonian clay brow mousse?  thinking of getting it as it's supposedly waterproof -- I think the taupe colour would be good for me with lighter bronde hair.

  ?


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 23, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> does anyone have any thoughts on the amazonian clay brow mousse?  thinking of getting it as it's supposedly waterproof -- I think the taupe colour would be good for me with lighter bronde hair.  ?


  I personally LOVE the brow mousse! Anastasia line just came out with a new product that's sort of the same concept. So maybe look into both & compare... But I use this brow mousse everyday... And it can get very sweaty on stage under Vegas lights! No moving, smearing, running... Eyebrows stay put! HTH hun!


----------



## Jennifae (Jan 24, 2014)

I need to look into that brow mouse then.


----------



## User38 (Jan 24, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I personally LOVE the brow mousse! Anastasia line just came out with a new product that's sort of the same concept. So maybe look into both & compare... But I use this brow mousse everyday... And it can get very sweaty on stage under Vegas lights! No moving, smearing, running... Eyebrows stay put! HTH hun!


  Thanks Pixie.. I have "minimal" brows, meaning they have hair, but the hair is light and fine
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I use MUFE in Ash, and have every other product from every other line bla bla but I don't want my brows to look "penciled" or filled in.  Def need waterproof although I don't get on any stages but I have meno sweats.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and can lose an eyebrow in a few minutes. oy and ew

  gonna give this a shot..


----------



## boschicka (Jan 25, 2014)

I find it strange that Tarte changed the color of their powder blush in Flush but kept the same name.  Has anyone tried the new color yet?


----------



## User38 (Jan 25, 2014)

boschicka said:


> I find it strange that Tarte changed the color of their powder blush in Flush but kept the same name.  Has anyone tried the new color yet?


  No.. I have the "old" Flush.. have you seen it?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 25, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> No.. I have the "old" Flush.. have you seen it?


  Same here I have the "old" flush. It was one of my first Amazonian Clay blush purchase.


----------



## Jennifae (Jan 26, 2014)

boschicka said:


> I find it strange that Tarte changed the color of their powder blush in Flush but kept the same name.  Has anyone tried the new color yet?


  I agree.  That was a bit odd.  I have the original Flush blush, and I plan to get the new one later since they look completely different to me.


----------



## boschicka (Jan 26, 2014)

Used my new 20% Ulta coupon. New flush on left, old flush on right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## boschicka (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## boschicka (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## User38 (Jan 26, 2014)

is the top one the new "Flush"?  it looks like the pink one, Dollface


----------



## boschicka (Jan 26, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> is the top one the new "Flush"?  it looks like the pink one, Dollface


yes, top one is the new flush.  in the pan only, it's similar in idea to dollface, but side by side, the new flush is a deeper, more mauve pink.  haven't swatched them though to compare on the skin.


----------



## kirsten (Jan 27, 2014)

boschicka said:


> Used my new 20% Ulta coupon. New flush on left, old flush on right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ooh the 20% coupons work with Tarte? Very good to know!  I just started using their BB cream primer, just as a primer and foundation and I must say it's amazing. Provides a decent coverage and best of all totally minimizes my pores and stays put.


----------



## boschicka (Jan 27, 2014)

kirsten said:


> I just started using their BB cream primer, just as a primer and foundation and I must say it's amazing. Provides a decent coverage and best of all totally minimizes my pores and stays put.


I'm a platinum Ulta member, so most of the coupons they email me are good for prestige brands.  Not sure if that's true for other levels of membership.


----------



## User38 (Jan 27, 2014)

boschicka said:


> yes, top one is the new flush.  in the pan only, it's similar in idea to dollface, but side by side, the new flush is a deeper, more mauve pink.  haven't swatched them though to compare on the skin.


  That's weird .. flush is deep already.. lol.  oh well, I am not repurchasing any of these blushes.  they are too dense for me now.


----------



## boschicka (Jan 27, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> That's weird .. flush is deep already.. lol.  oh well, I am not repurchasing any of these blushes.  they are too dense for me now.


ha, sorry, i meant the new flush is deeper than dollface.  but it's much paler than the old flush.  so confusing!  get new names, tarte!


----------



## RayannaBanana (May 9, 2014)

Since they changed the foundation shades I have no idea which one I need in the Amazonian Clay Foundation. I use to have Fair. I ordered a Fair Sand it's way too dark, also got a Fair in a swap and it is the same as Fair Sand. Now I have 2 and I don't know what to do with them. I'm thinking I either need Ivory or Fair Beige but I'd like to see swatches and get rid of the 2 I have no use for first.


----------



## mel33t (Jun 6, 2014)

Does anyone use their moisturizing eye cream? This is my second pot and I think they changed their formula. It feels super greasy and takes forever to sink it. The one I had before was thick and creamy and moisturizing... This one, not so much.   Anyone else have this issue??


----------



## tamikajodha (Jun 6, 2014)

I absolutely hate the CC primer. It looks so uneven and it makes my face look SUPER dry. Had to return it.


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 13, 2014)

I just got my order from the F&F sale and love everything so far.

  I got:

  Amazonian Butter Lipstick in Golden Pink: lightly pigmented, heavy on the moisture, and glides right on.  A definite MLBB lipstick.
  Maracuja Oil Rollerball: Hoping this will help my dry skin and patchiness.
  12-Hour Brightening Primer: Used this today under just some Missha BB cream and it felt great.
  Lights Camera Flashes mascara: Great and doesn't itch my eyes
  Lash curler: I have smaller eyes, so it fits perfectly.  I love it so far.

  What else is everyone loving recently?  I'm wondering about their foundation.


----------



## ViolaS24 (Aug 14, 2014)

I seriously was NOT planning on picking up anything from Tarte, but this looks promising.

  http://www.temptalia.com/tarte-amazonian-clay-eyeshadow-palette-v2-fall-2014

  Do I really need another neutral palette though?


----------



## makesmesmile (Aug 14, 2014)

ViolaS24 said:


> I seriously was NOT planning on picking up anything from Tarte, but this looks promising.
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/tarte-amazonian-clay-eyeshadow-palette-v2-fall-2014
> 
> Do I really need another neutral palette though?


  My thoughts exactly! I'm all about neutral palettes and this one looks promising. Not your ordinary neutrals at all.
  I think I need it!


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 14, 2014)

makesmesmile said:


> Nice haul!  I picked up both of the Amazonian Clay Full Coverage Foundations as well as Lights, Camera, Flashes Mascara and the Rainforest After Dark Palette during the sale.   My thoughts exactly! I'm all about neutral palettes and this one looks promising. Not your ordinary neutrals at all. I think I need it!


 How are you liking the foundation? I was planning on getting NARS Sheer Glow, but I'm sure the Tarte one would be better for my super sensitive skin.


----------



## makesmesmile (Aug 15, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> How are you liking the foundation? I was planning on getting NARS Sheer Glow, but I'm sure the Tarte one would be better for my super sensitive skin.


  It's great coverage, but it takes a bit of work to blend it in and make it look natural. I love everything medium to full coverage, but I can't stand looking cakey.
  Sheer glow is my all time favorite and ingredients are actually decent. You can build it up beautifully, so it gives you the coverage and never looks cakey, which is nice.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 28, 2015)

Anyone getting their new Tartalette matte palette?


----------



## Monsy (Aug 9, 2015)

i have been loving a lot of tarte products lately

  maracuja creaseless concealer - THE BOMB. Full coverage, no creasing, great staying power and almost glowy finish to it. Love it. So ridiculously pigmented 
  Tarteist eyeliner - truly the best black eyeliner I have ever tried. extremely black, does not budge, goes on super easily. formula of the gel but glides like a liquid
  tartalette matte eyeshadow palette - if you like matte eyeshadows this one is MUST HAVE



  Tarteist eyeliner


----------



## mel33t (Aug 10, 2015)

Monsy said:


> i have been loving a lot of tarte products lately  maracuja creaseless concealer - THE BOMB. Full coverage, no creasing, great staying power and almost glowy finish to it. Love it. So ridiculously pigmented  Tarteist eyeliner - truly the best black eyeliner I have ever tried. extremely black, does not budge, goes on super easily. formula of the gel but glides like a liquid tartalette matte eyeshadow palette - if you like matte eyeshadows this one is MUST HAVE    Tarteist eyeliner


  I'm sold!! Also, those wing skills


----------



## Monsy (Aug 10, 2015)

I hope you like it


----------



## LavenderPearl (Aug 11, 2015)

Monsy said:


> i have been loving a lot of tarte products lately  maracuja creaseless concealer - THE BOMB. Full coverage, no creasing, great staying power and almost glowy finish to it. Love it. So ridiculously pigmented  Tarteist eyeliner - truly the best black eyeliner I have ever tried. extremely black, does not budge, goes on super easily. formula of the gel but glides like a liquid tartalette matte eyeshadow palette - if you like matte eyeshadows this one is MUST HAVE    Tarteist eyeliner


What brushes do you use for blending? It's so seamless ;_;


----------

